# Crypt and Hygrophila ids?



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey guys I got these plants a few days ago from a friend. He didnt know their botanical names. Can you please id it? The crypt came with the name of tiger crypt and the hygrophilas with the name Giant hygrophila mango amd long leaf giant hygro.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I mean the 1st isn't a Crypt at all but some kind of Echinodorus. IMO too deep in the sand.


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Are you sure? There arent many echinodorus that turns into rusty red under iron rich MTS and 3 WPF of CFLs, right? So narrowing it down to a few would be easy. Your guesses? 
What about the hygrophilas?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

There are tons of Echinodorus cultivars and hybrids that turn varying degrees of red. At a guess, yours may be the narrow leaved form of E. x 'Rubin' but there are numerous other possibilities. Miremonster is correct in saying it does look a bit too deep—the crown should be growing above the substrate.

The Hygros are Hygrophila corymbosa and H. corymbosa 'angustifolia', two forms of the same species. Both are easy-to-grow, low light plants.


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

How do I check if its a crypt or echinodorus?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Tanan said:


> How do I check if its a crypt or echinodorus?


Compare the diverse Cryptocoryne and Echinodorus pics in the APC Plantfinder: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/
Mostly Echinodorus have more accentuated leaf nervature, the nerves are often prominent on the lower surface of the leaves. They form a more striking grid pattern than in Crypt leaves.
In general Cryptocoryne leaves are more flexible than Echinodorus ones. Crypts may develop long underground runners (or elongate rhizomes). Echinodorus don't have underground runners, but rather thick rhizomes. 
The chain swords (formerly Echinodorus, now Helanthium) have another type of runners, above ground.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

p.s.
additionally the totally different type of flowers/inflorescences in Crypts and swords (rather the emersed plants), You may easily find examples in the www.


----------

